

Natural Language Processing in the kitchen - grej
http://datadesk.latimes.com/posts/2013/12/natural-language-processing-in-the-kitchen/

======
nswanberg
I'm sure that it's just due to my ignorance, but this is the first newspaper
column I've seen with code in it. Have there been others?

The other nice part about this is that parsing recipes is an approachable
problem and worth tackling.

~~~
grej
There probably have been, but not that I can recall. And not in a (very)
popular and mainstream newspaper.

